# Dangers regarding TB 500



## dannyb0yb88 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hey guys I know that this has probably already been debated, but I feel like it is an important topic nonetheless.


I recently acquired some BPC 157 along with TB 500.


I'm suffering from multiple muscle overuse injuries along with tennis elbow (not inflammation, but degeneration) along with a achilles tendon issues.




I have no problem injecting the BPC 157, but I have read so many conflicting statements regarding TB 500 and its ability to greatly promote dormant cancer cells, making the cancer go from a dormant state to an active state.
Maybe you guys know anything about the latest science regarding this problem? Is it still not entirely known?


It's super weird because I read about this company (regenerx) that apparently took TB 500 to trial phase 2, and are using it in eyedrops for human beings.


I also found a study here saying that intravenous injection of TB 500 in humans is apparently safe


But the big thing that people are going crazy about is that TB 500 apparently causes angiogenesis, and this mechanism is a huge promoter of
getting dormant cancer cells into an active state, making its grow like crazy in the body, if one were to have these dormant cancer cells in them already.




There has been some cancer running in my family, and although I would love to be free from injuries, I don't want to risk dying over it.


Thus I'm considering just simply freezing down my TB's 500 for now and just going with the BPC 157 for recovery.


Any thoughts guys?

By the way I have links for the different studies, but new user so can't post it


----------



## 956Vette (Oct 26, 2017)

In my experience, TB-500 was of the most efficacious, user-friendly and side-effect free peptide hormones on the mkt.


----------



## Noel56 (Jan 12, 2018)

I think they're more variables to cancer the just angiogenesis... Ive taken it recently for an injury and i'll take that risk.


----------



## john210 (Jan 19, 2018)

956Vette said:


> In my experience, TB-500 was of the most efficacious, user-friendly and side-effect free peptide hormones on the mkt.


You are right, tons of benefits of TB 500, including:



It helps in reduction of inflammation of joints in humans and also cures tendonitis.
It enhances the improvement of muscle tone.
It helps in stretching the connective tissue.
It helps in the reduction of muscular spasms or cramps.
It is proven beneficial in the cure of diabetes in dogs and also prevents any sort of adhesions.
Good Luck!


----------



## Jin (Jan 19, 2018)

But WHERE can I PURCHASE TB 500? 

I wish somebody could help.......


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 19, 2018)

john210 said:


> You are right, tons of benefits of TB 500, including:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey do you know where my friend Jin can buy peptides or SARMS to better reach his fitness goals?


----------



## stonetag (Jan 19, 2018)

Jin said:


> But WHERE can I PURCHASE TB 500?
> 
> I wish somebody could help.......



I've also heard it was some great shit, and would like to acquire some! Wtf is it?


----------



## Noel56 (Jan 19, 2018)

Jin said:


> But WHERE can I PURCHASE TB 500?
> 
> I wish somebody could help.......



haha.......:32 (6): hard to find the real stuff....


----------



## Mythos (Jan 19, 2018)

If i remember right TB500 has been around quite a while and has been used by a good number of athletes but production of legit TB is now rare for some reason. As far as the cancer goes i thought that they just theorized that this could be an issue by angiogenic mechanism but not proven...? And i always thought it was along the lines of it's a problem if you have active neoplasms rather than somehow awakening cancer cells. 
 Part of natural tendon/ligament healing is a big explosion of new vessels in the injured tissue, which later naturally recede. 
 BPC is more of the newcomer..less tested.

I seriously considered both of these in the dark days of my elbow tendon rendering my arm useless. I strongly recommend reading the tendon studies threads on this board in the science section.. some insight in to how to deal with tendon problems, peptides or not. There are ways to promote faster healing. Oh, and voodoo floss is incredible stuff too.


----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 20, 2018)

I guess it's as hard to find as real IGF1 LR3.  I tell guys, they have no Idea what IGF1 LR3 (real).  you would be lucky if you could handle 20 mcg.  I speak from truth.  Been a year and 1/2 and I'm still careful when cycling.  IGF1 LR3 real powerful gear.  If TB500 is anything like this.  Be careful.


----------



## Noel56 (Jan 20, 2018)

TRUSTNME said:


> I guess it's as hard to find as real IGF1 LR3.  I tell guys, they have no Idea what IGF1 LR3 (real).  you would be lucky if you could handle 20 mcg.  I speak from truth.  Been a year and 1/2 and I'm still careful when cycling.  IGF1 LR3 real powerful gear.  If TB500 is anything like this.  Be careful.


 I bought some IGF -1 LR3 from a website... purchased it a few days before I joined this site and got the truth about IGF-1 LR3... not going to mention the web site but its suppose to be one of the best.($98.00 retail)... Anyway.. it came in.... did 50mcg the first go and didn't feel anything... did it on empty stomach and worked out.... no shakes... no hypo.... no pump..... So the next day I did 200mcg!!.. and again... barely nothing... no hypo... nada..... I think if you did real IGF -1 LR3 at 200mcg.... you would be in abit of trouble ........ So as far as the website IGF-1.... complete bunk.... 

and just a note: I love peptides...... Exactly like the board was saying!!  garbage!


----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 21, 2018)

The average man would be knocked off his feet with the real deal. More is never better and less is great. The 40mcg 60 mcg is very hard to continue. Will suck carbs fat out if you like crazy. Just sounds like the internet is full of bunk. I would not touch the Research Labs. I see nothing but a big excuse to tell you, (it’s not for consumption). So there is no way to pin them down if it’s fake. Def! Not sending them my credit or bank information.  I do believe there is some real legit Anbokic sources.  I know gear and some of the sites have what us out in black market. But I’m not risking being scammed or getting infections from gear not produced in a safe environment with serlization and vacuum sealed  caps. I just cant trust some kid orddding powder and putting a cartoon character on the labeled called (Ball Juice).  First off Steroids is a medication and should come boxed, sealed, exp date and inserts.   If these things are not present tell that fraud to find a jack ass dumb enough to take it. I can’t tell anyone what to do but I’m not going to inject  home made crap in me. I have no problem with respected export pharm UG. The old Bristish Dragon was one of the best. Once they got jammed everyone jumped on the wagon buying Pill pressures, vials, vial crimps ect.  I’m talking Underground  black market. Not sending your money abroad or local to someone who only claim to fame is a Fake Broke Back Chemist, 135 pounds soak and wet.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 4, 2018)

I tried 5mg/week for 6 weeks sub-q for tendonosis in my arms and got absolutely no benefit from it. Was purchased from peptides warehouse.


----------



## AlexTim (Mar 11, 2018)

TB-500 increases cancer risk by increasing chance of metastasis (spread) of existing tumor/cancer cells. If you'd like me to go more in depth I'd be happy to sit down and pull up some articles for you later tonight.


----------

